# TRF's 31 Gallon Planted Updated Aug 17, 2009



## fresh_lynny (Mar 9, 2006)

nice color...nice job


----------



## mr.sandman (Nov 7, 2006)

Hey Jason, it looks a lot clearer comparing to last night. Looking good!


----------



## trfjason (Aug 10, 2006)

Thanks for your comments! 

Still working on clearing the cloud. I have a powerhead with a Quick-Filter attached to it. I might take it out and replace the pad.


----------



## bioch (Oct 1, 2006)

What about lighting specs?


----------



## trfjason (Aug 10, 2006)

2x20W Life-Glo 2. Even though it sounds silly, but I had successes with the Alternanthera reineckii and few other light demanding plants. Also, I did not have Flourite before.


----------



## Wookiellmonster (Jul 29, 2005)

Very nice. What fish do you have in there?


----------



## trfjason (Aug 10, 2006)

3 Angel
12 Cardinal Tetra
5 Red Eye Tetra
2 Serpae Tetra
10 Glow-Light Tetra
6 Cory Cat
4 Oto
5-7 Amano Shrimp


----------



## trfjason (Aug 10, 2006)

Plants:

Alternanthera reineckii 
Anubias barteri var. caladiifolia 
Bacopa australis 
Cryptocoryne wendtii ''green''
Cryptocoryne x willisii 
Echinodorus bleheri 
Eleocharis acicularis 
Hygrophila polysperma 
Lilaeopsis brasiliensis 
Microsorum pteropus ''Narrow''
Microsorum pteropus 'Windeløv'
Riccia fluitans 
Shinnersia rivularis 'Weiss-Grün'
Vesicularia dubyana 

I hope the Crypts will not melt due to the move...


----------



## trfjason (Aug 10, 2006)

Here's an update of my tank after the water is clear:


----------



## fresh_lynny (Mar 9, 2006)

Very pretty.
have you thought of something in the forground to sort of cover up the flourite?
Maybe some Marselia spp of sorts, as it grows slower than glosso but does a nice job changing it up. You could also do the ADA riccia stones and a dwarf riccia...That is the only thing really missing IMO. You could also do a nice rock formation with some dwarf hairgrass tucked behind it. Just some suggestions.


----------



## mr.sandman (Nov 7, 2006)

Or he could have some beautiful HC


----------



## fresh_lynny (Mar 9, 2006)

I doubt HC could flourish with the low level of lighting. IMO


----------



## trfjason (Aug 10, 2006)

Yes, I am planning to add some foreground plants. I will take your suggestions into consideration. 

Thanks.


----------



## trfjason (Aug 10, 2006)

Hi,

Here's an update:


----------



## trfjason (Aug 10, 2006)

I added Hygrophila polysperma 'Rosanervig' aka Sunset Hygro.

It is short now, it's located between the Cabomba and Rotala.


----------



## skiboarder72 (Oct 13, 2006)

looks good, i like the way your light leaves some dark corners, I want to do a tank like this with higher light stuff under the lights and crypts and anubias in the darker parts


----------



## trfjason (Aug 10, 2006)

Here's an update:

Added Hemianthus callitrichoides ''Cuba''.










Overall View:


----------



## dakotaice (Apr 8, 2006)

looks good with the HC!


----------



## Y0uH0 (Dec 19, 2005)

Great shot of your tank you've got there. I like how the various colours in your tank compliment one another.


----------



## trfjason (Aug 10, 2006)

Thanks for the great comments!

Now I can't wait until the HC fills the bottom and create a carpet.


----------



## trfjason (Aug 10, 2006)

I purchased Nymphaea lotus and Anubias barteri ''coffeefolia'' at local shop, they had a Boxing Day sale, plants were 20% off. Will post pictures later.


----------



## danepatrick (Jul 17, 2006)

nicksgirl7705 said:


> looks good with the HC!


ditto. the HC looks great and looks like it's filling in well.


----------



## trfjason (Aug 10, 2006)

Here's an update:










Is the HC showing signs of nutrient deffeciency?


----------



## junco (Aug 27, 2006)

cool, i like your layout a lot. looks very nice. 

I have a 30 gallon and was concerned about my fish load, but you have many more fish than me. any problems with filtration or nitrates? do you dose ferts?

i have only 12 black neons, 3 SAEs, and 3 ottos. even with that.. i feel like they don't have much space to swim with all the plants taking up space.


----------



## trfjason (Aug 10, 2006)

junco said:


> cool, i like your layout a lot. looks very nice.
> 
> I have a 30 gallon and was concerned about my fish load, but you have many more fish than me. any problems with filtration or nitrates? do you dose ferts?
> 
> i have only 12 black neons, 3 SAEs, and 3 ottos. even with that.. i feel like they don't have much space to swim with all the plants taking up space.


Thank you for your great comments!

No, I don't have problem with filtration, all parameters are in safe levels. 

I dose Flourish Iron and Potassium almost everyday.
I have much more fish than you, and I don't feel they don't have enough space. It sounds like all your fish are small in size, so I think they have enough space, if not, you might want to consider making an open space in front center and grow small plants like HC.


----------



## mr.sandman (Nov 7, 2006)

Your tank looks great!


----------



## Youjin (Mar 15, 2006)

wow...never knew you could have HC growing like that with 2 x 20 watts over a 31 gallon tank and DIY CO2.

What is your struggle or secret ?


----------



## Blackeyes (Jul 6, 2006)

Youjin said:


> wow...never knew you could have HC growing like that with 2 x 20 watts over a 31 gallon tank and DIY CO2.
> 
> What is your struggle or secret ?


I'd like to know aswell....very curious


----------



## trfjason (Aug 10, 2006)

I don't know, I just want to give HC a try and see what will happen. It grows slowly, but when there is not enough nutrient, it grows poorly. I have to dose potassium and iron everyday to keep the HC happy

Do you guys notice any nutrient defficiency on the HC picture on post #24?

Right now, my cory cats sometimes uproot my HC, and it get kind of annoying as I lost some HC because it floated away....

Believe it or not, I am getting 1-2 bubbles per second with DIY. I have 4 2L pop bottles. There is a powerhead at the back the blows the CO2 bubbles throughout the tank.


----------



## mr.sandman (Nov 7, 2006)

WHOA 4 bottles??:icon_eek:


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

Liking your tank. The HC looks good.


----------



## trfjason (Aug 10, 2006)

Here's an update:


----------



## fresh_lynny (Mar 9, 2006)

Looking good...I have to say, I am convinced that my Cherry Shrimp eat my red temple. Any time I have ever tried to grow it it ends up falling to the wayside and looking like it was eaten, while everything else flourishes. Yours looks beautiful and your scape is composed well.


----------



## mr.sandman (Nov 7, 2006)

looks pretty good so far.


----------



## trfjason (Aug 10, 2006)

An update on HC:


----------



## trfjason (Aug 10, 2006)

Here's a picture after some trimming and maintenance.


----------



## mr.sandman (Nov 7, 2006)

Plants are looking very good. How is the Tiger Lotus doing, is it growing?


----------



## trfjason (Aug 10, 2006)

Yes, it is growing!


----------



## isop (Jan 8, 2007)

süper bir tank 
çok beğendim 
eline sağlık koçum
ayrıca ingilizceyi bilmiyorum özür dilerim 
o kadar kolaysa siz türkçe öğrenin


----------



## weaselnoze (Dec 22, 2006)

how does that worm cone work for you? does it reduce a lot of waste?


----------



## Betowess (Dec 9, 2004)

Very nice tank and 4xDIY with low light and HC is growing in flourite! My hats off to ya.:thumbsup:


----------



## trfjason (Aug 10, 2006)

weaselnoze said:


> how does that worm cone work for you? does it reduce a lot of waste?


The worm cone you see there is actually not for hold food, but holding some floating HC, as they are too small to be planted back to the bottom. I let it grow for a while, when it gets big enough, I will plante it back to the substrate.


----------



## sfcallen (Dec 13, 2006)

Very nice!!!


----------



## trfjason (Aug 10, 2006)

Update:










The HC on the right side is growing quite well.


----------



## trfjason (Aug 10, 2006)

I NEED HELP NOW! 

Yesterday, I did a 25% water change. I added RO water back in, everything looks great. Just now, I found 2 angels are having some problems, it looks like it going to die. Immediately I check the pH of the water and I am getting a reading of pH 6.0. Before the water change it was 6.8. Could it be the CO2 is too strong that the pH dropped during night time? Is the water too acidic? Other fish are doing fine, except for the 2 angels and I found 1 dead Amano shrimp. I moved the 2 angels to another tank, which has a pH of 7.0. 

Is there anything I can do now?


----------



## trfjason (Aug 10, 2006)

Anyone?

I need to solve this problem or I will be in big trouble!


----------



## jt20194 (Oct 16, 2006)

Do you know your KH? Although your pH is 6.0 that may not be a problem if your KH is 1 or 2. Once you know your KH you can estimate your CO2 saturation level which should be around 20 to 30 mg/l. If it is higher than I would run an air stone. Also you don’t need to run your CO2 at night.

JT


----------



## mrbelvedere (Nov 15, 2005)

Use the fish as a CO2 gauge. Increase it slowly (ever so slowly) and see the point when they struggle. Then back it off slightly. Once you have found a good point, use your needle valve nut (assuming you have one) and secure the amount.


----------



## trfjason (Aug 10, 2006)

The KH is around 1.5-2.0. However, I am running DIY CO2, so there is no way I can turn it off. Are there ways to increase the KH?


----------



## jt20194 (Oct 16, 2006)

What’s your tap water KH? You can blend back some tap water. Based on what you stated your KH and pH are, your dissolved CO2 is a bit high (44-60mg/l). You can quickly dissipate the level of CO2 by using an airstone.


----------



## trfjason (Aug 10, 2006)

Should I setup an air pump and air stone hooked up to a timer?


----------



## D.gilly (Sep 25, 2005)

its hard to believe a diy setup is causing too much co2! you must have yours working great.... When ever i get a fish gasping/ looking like it wants to die i place it in a breeder trap with an airstone usually in a day or 2 its ok. I did this with my rams they had a hard time getting used to my 6.0 ph and where breathing heavily so i put them in a breeder trap with an airsone and they showed much impovement. so i would highly reccomend seting up an airstone good luck hopefully you dant have any deaths.


----------



## zach (May 28, 2007)

I also use Diy c02 , with 1 1.5 litre bottle, and 1 2 litre bottle with pipes going into filter intake (eheim 2215), i also have 1 hagen natural plant system which is dispersed with the ladder that comes with it.
i use a mini filter wiht out the filter part at night to agitate the water surface ( drive off c02 for plants and fish) the filter is a aquael mini, set to cuase max agitation, i have a 31 x 12 x 15 planted tank with 4 x t8s and about 36 small fish and 8 ammanos, but im in toruble with algae, what do you dose daily, a particualr brand?. i liek your tank im amzied you get such good results from 2 tubes and heavy fish load.


----------



## trfjason (Aug 10, 2006)

Hi guys! I haven't post for a while and now I am back. I just purchased a Coralife Freshwater Aqualight Double 30" 130W and installed it. The aqaurium looks so much brighter! (from 40W to 130W) The layout has been changed and I will post photos later!


----------



## trfjason (Aug 10, 2006)

Here's a shot:


----------



## trfjason (Aug 10, 2006)

I am planning to add HC for the foreground and I will add some stem plants for the back.

Comments are welcome!


----------



## mott (Nov 23, 2006)

I like the scape a lot!!!
But the background needs to be black as I'm sure many others would agree.


----------



## McgJosh (Jun 4, 2006)

Were your 20 watt bulbs t8 size?


----------



## mr.sandman (Nov 7, 2006)

Looks a lot better and everything is a lot brighter too.


----------



## trfjason (Aug 10, 2006)

McgJosh said:


> Were your 20 watt bulbs t8 size?


Yes, they were T8 20W bulb.


----------



## trfjason (Aug 10, 2006)

Here is an update: 

I added Lilaeopsis macloviana.


----------



## puttyman70 (Aug 13, 2007)

You're tank is awesome and is just what I want to do. I have a 29 gallon that already has quite a few fish and a gravel substrate. I have been wanting to change the gravel to flourite or eco for a while but I'm scared of stressing my fish. How did you do it? Did you do it all at once and if so did you get an ammonia spike?

Again beautiful tank. I love planted tanks with angels. I have a pair in mine that lays eggs about once a month.


----------



## trfjason (Aug 10, 2006)

puttyman, if you use plant substrates other than ADA Aquasoil, most likely, you won't get an ammonia spike or cycling issue. It took me 4-5 hours when I changed the substrates. I recommend the new Flourite Black, as it looks better than the original Flourite. When I changed my gravel to Flourite, I move half the tank of water to a big Rubbermaid plastic container that you can find it Wal-Mart. After I filled the container with the tank water, I removed the plants and net the fish to the container. You can dump the rest of the water that is left in the tank. Then you should remove the exisiting gravel and fill it with your new substrate. (Rinse it if it is Flourite) Start filling the tank with new water and the old tank water, move the fish back to the tank. After a day or two, the water should clear up.

Hope this helps!


----------



## trfjason (Aug 10, 2006)

*Angel Fish Spawned!*

When I got home today, I notice that a pair of Angels are acting strangely, they chased each other and cleaned an Anubia leaf. Right away, I can expect they will lay eggs soon. After 1.5 hour, I look at the tank and I notice eggs on the Anubia leaf! Here are two photos.


----------



## mr.sandman (Nov 7, 2006)

Whoa thats a lot of eggs. What are you going to do with them?


----------



## trfjason (Aug 10, 2006)

I don't have another open tank so I will just leave it as it is. This is the second time the pair spawn.


----------



## lemuj (Nov 7, 2006)

are they not attacking the other Angel(the gold one) that is in there with them?


----------



## qazplm25 (Mar 3, 2006)

Good luck with the eggs, and your photography is amazing!


----------



## trfjason (Aug 10, 2006)

Thanks for your compliments! 

Well, the gold angel stays away from the pair, so they do not attack it. Right now, the eggs are wiggling, I wonder if they can get to the free-swimming stage.

I did a 45% water change last night and cleaned off most of the algae on the glass and the filter intake from the previous picture.

One question, the leaves on the Sunset Hygro is getting narrower, what nutrient deficiency is that? Thanks in advance.


----------



## trfjason (Aug 10, 2006)

Updated. Changed to black background.


----------



## eyebeatbadgers (Aug 6, 2007)

how are the angel eggs?


----------



## trfjason (Aug 10, 2006)

On Saturday, the pair were fighting over who will look after their offspring. They left the wigglers unattended! While they were fighting, Cardinals and Rams got close to the wigglers and ate them!!!!!!


----------



## if_fishes_were_wishes (Jul 29, 2007)

trfjason said:


> On Saturday, the pair were fighting over who will look after their offspring. They left the wigglers unattended! While they were fighting, Cardinals and Rams got close to the wigglers and ate them!!!!!!


Oh no! How disappointing! Bad rams and cardinals.


----------



## trfjason (Aug 10, 2006)

I just got 2 pots of HC from my LFS. I have waited for a while for that. The HC will fill the foreground. I will get new pictures soon.


----------



## trfjason (Aug 10, 2006)

Here is a full tank shot. For the past 3 days, I am getting a slight cloudy water. I did a 35% water change yesterday and the water is still cloudy. I check the water parameters, NH3 and NO2 are zero, fish are acting normally. Anyone know what's the fix to this problem?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## D.gilly (Sep 25, 2005)

good luck with the HC almost all of my 4 pots dissapeared. If i could do it again my one reccomendation is make sure it's planted well and isint floating well cause it seems when it gets disturbed it sets back its growth period. The last of mine consists of a 2x2 inch piece attatched to some driftwood growing part submerged and part emerged.:icon_roll 

Scape looks good


----------



## trfjason (Aug 10, 2006)

It's good that it is not floating. It will float easily if you tear it into tiny pieces when you plant it. I made that mistake when I plant them the first time. This is my second time with HC, but this time with a much stronger lighting system. This time, I didn't break the HC too small, so far, it did not float. Also, I find that if you have Cory cats when you plant the HC, you will have more problems since they will dig them out.


----------



## trfjason (Aug 10, 2006)

I haven't update for a while, so here is the newest FTS:


----------



## D.gilly (Sep 25, 2005)

looks good glad to see your HC is taking off i have about a 1 by 1 piece that has like 5 stems on it but i also have some mixed in with some emmersed HM i love HM emmersed HC looks pretty cool but HM chages and looks like HC Emmersed


----------



## trfjason (Aug 10, 2006)

It took quite long to have that much HC, espicially when the angels go crazy near the HC when I have take the food out of the cabinet, sometimes HC pieces starts to fly out! Also, if I don't feed them enough, they will start uprooting the HC!!! I hope the HC will completely fill in before Christmas.


----------



## mr.sandman (Nov 7, 2006)

Wow your plants sure took of, especially your HC. I also liked how you made the pic. Lots of creativityroud:


----------



## trfjason (Aug 10, 2006)

Here's an update. The HC covered the foreground. I have a problem here: the Sunset Hygro is not producing a deep pink colour. What do I need to do now?


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Maybe move the CO2 diffuser to where the Sunset Hygro can get it.


----------



## trfjason (Aug 10, 2006)

I don't think it has anything to do with the position of the diffuser, also, the filter outflow blows the bubbles throughout the tank. 

Anyways, here are the parameters, maybe someone can tell me what is wrong.

NO3: 5ppm
PO4: 0.25ppm
GH: 3
KH: 1
pH: 6.0-6.2
Fe: probably 0.5ppm. I dose 7mL of Flourish Iron everyday.


----------



## SearunSimpson (Jun 5, 2007)

add Iron, either by tab or liquid or powdermix. I find that the red/pink flourishes more if there is available iron. Though, I find with Sunset Hygro that it really doesnt need iron too much to be pink.


----------



## trfjason (Aug 10, 2006)

Also, the Rotala on the left side does not show much red/pink too. Is Rotala more demanding in iron?


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Rotalas are demanding in pretty much everything. Light, nutrients, etc.


And do you have any Cherry Shrimp in your tank? If so, when you changed the substrate to Flourite, did any of the RCS die from the cycling process?


----------



## nokturnalkid (Apr 3, 2007)

For the rotala's and the sunset hygro, up your po4.


----------



## Wingsdlc (Dec 9, 2005)

If you run thin on the NO3 the colors will start popping. The hard thing about that is you have to watch your other plants also to make sure they are not in need.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Any update so far? If you still get online...


----------



## trfjason (Aug 10, 2006)

It has been more than a year since my last visit to this forum, this setup has changed a lot. I don't have too much time to maintain the aquarium now since I am away for most of the time. Here is the latest photo which I took earlier today.


----------



## mr.sandman (Nov 7, 2006)

The layout changed a lot indeed, but the plants looks very healthy. What are the inhabitants in there right now?


----------



## trfjason (Aug 10, 2006)

Just 15 Cardinal Tetras and 7 Otos, need to go to LFS soon to fill up this tank.


----------

